# Update apps



## el.jeffe58 (Nov 10, 2013)

I know I have seen it 30 times, but is there not a single place to look and see if any apps on the Fire HDX need any updating? 

Edit: found it. Amazon Store>Library>App updates.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine are set to update automatically.  On the Fire go to settings, then applications, then appstore.  You can then enable automatic updates.  You can set it, as well, to get a notification when an app updates.  If you don't you'll probably still notice it because it will show up at the front of your carousel.

Sometimes apps won't automatically update -- for example, if there is a change in permissions -- and you'll get a notification about that as well.


----------



## el.jeffe58 (Nov 10, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Mine are set to update automatically. On the Fire go to settings, then applications, then appstore. You can then enable automatic updates. You can set it, as well, to get a notification when an app updates. If you don't you'll probably still notice it because it will show up at the front of your carousel.
> 
> Sometimes apps won't automatically update -- for example, if there is a change in permissions -- and you'll get a notification about that as well.


Thank you Ann.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Apps>Store... slide the menu open using the 3 lines/bars in top left corner.. then App Updates.

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

eljeffe58 said:


> Thank you Ann.


You're welcome -- note this only works for apps you get from Amazon. For ones from elsewhere, you do have to check manually.


----------

